# what do the animals know?



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Every time a big storm was coming, the animals left. Birds didn't chirp, squirls were gone. All got quiet. After Katrina, the animals didn't come back for at least a month. It was country dark and soooo quiet. Was working nights at 18 hour shifts then to 12's after 4 weeks. That's when I started seeing them. But most unusual were the Parrots and domesticated birds had banned together making nests on light poles(not to many trees left). Of course the dogs and cats that were left behind and got out. We fed all we could, had some ride around with me. Cutest friendliest shitzu must have been accustomed to riding in the drivers lap. Found the owner eventuallycry::. So, what are they in tune to that we are not?


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I think God warns everything. People are just too damn stubborn and prideful to listen. My favorite prep line is from my brother....."God warned us in Revelations its gonna be real crappy. So why aren't you ready? You had 2000 years to prep??"


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

My dad always said Mother Nature speaks, if we would only take the time to listen ...


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

I have heard that they are sensitive to barometric pressure. And we have heard about the Canaries in coal mines. They were indicators of poor air quality. Any one know more of this?


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Their senses and instincts are way better than ours and they have to be tuned in, survival for them is essential that they use it all...humans still have some abilities but most folks especially us who live in the "modern" world rely on other means and have tuned out. 
Folks like alot of us on here who live closer to the land,garden/ranch/farm, work with critters, live rural, have jobs like logging or fishing and whatnot and or who live N work in rural places are more in tune with the natural world and get it that if you dont pay attention to the natural world and what it's telling you, one could have a real bad day in the field so we tend to pay attention to things that utilize our senses. 
When I worked for the state, I worked on a crew that would do alot of work out in the woods here in northern cali in very remote areas for usually about 2 week stretches at a time. We camped and worked due to the remote areas and travel time but anyways I really enjoyed it when we had new city folks get on our crews. They usually either hated it or loved it and obviously the ones who hated it would quit soon and head back to the city. The ones who loved the expeirence and work expeirenced a sort of awakening of the senses and relearned alot of what our bodies and instincts already tell us about our world but we fail to register in modern enviro's..it was pretty cool to watch folks embrace that as well as become apart of a team somewhere out in the boonies working our butts off daily on some project...
Anyways, I always pay attention to animals too though as their senses are so better than ours. Living close to the ocean the last 10 years I've paid alot of attention to sea birds and they tell alot as well, and whales too. 
Interesting stuff...


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

*Andi said:


> My dad always said Mother Nature speaks, if we would only take the time to listen ...


Exactly. Lots of things you can see that indicate weather.

Tim


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

pixieduster said:


> I have heard that they are sensitive to barometric pressure. And we have heard about the Canaries in coal mines. They were indicators of poor air quality. Any one know more of this?


The canaries in coal mines died if the air quality was poor, and it was a warning to the miners to get out. Not too much else to it.

That being said, there is something very real to animals being sensitive to things that we arent. Maybe we're just not tuned in to things, or we don't have the abilities to sense those things.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Or is it that some no longer need/use their instincts ...

No longer do most look to the clouds to check the coming weather and why should they, all you have to do is turn on one of the weather folks. 

Try a fun little experiment use folklore to check the coming weather ... It may surprise you.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I am blessed to be married to a fisherman. He reads the weather the way you would read a book! He can't explain to me how he knows, he just "knows". He is always more accurate then the "experts" on television with all their fancy equipment!


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

We used to have a dog that would go nuts to get outside.
Not the I need to go type of wanting out but an almost insane let me out of here.
Without fail there would be an earthquake within a short period of time.
You could not get him to come back in until it was over.
I remember reading about the tsunami in Thailand years ago all the animals left the lowlands and moved to higher ground right before it hit.
If we would pay attention and learn what the animals are telling us we would be better off.
They haven't gotten complacent and lost their survival instinct.


----------



## urbanprepping (Feb 21, 2012)

It has been well know. That have a instinct about such things. And now more and more people are starting to pay I tention to it


----------



## Kevin108 (Aug 29, 2011)

pixieduster said:


> I have heard that they are sensitive to barometric pressure. And we have heard about the Canaries in coal mines. They were indicators of poor air quality. Any one know more of this?


I've also read that animals can feel the electromagnetic activity preceding an earthquake. I think it really screws with them. The day we had our little quake here in VA, I saw a bird fly itself straight into the ground. 



*Andi said:


> Try a fun little experiment use folklore to check the coming weather ... It may surprise you.


The flocks feed before the rain.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Dogs can sniff out cancer and warn an epileptic that they're about to have a seizure, so weather is a no-brainer for them. My shepherd ALWAYS knew it was about to rain, up to three hours in advance. How did he know? :dunno:

As I recall, in the '90's there were some folks out in So Cal, studying animals to figure out how they know an earthquake was coming. I wonder whatever came of that research?


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Animals are far more aware attuned to their environment and are far more intelligent than our culture gives them credit for. Native culture has long looked at animals as teachers and has many stories of lessons learned from observing animals. Many involved inter species interaction and co operation something "modern science" discounted for decades. Ignorant Indians fairy tales and all that ya know. Recently watched a documentary about a badger and coyote that had partnered up in a sort of Odd Couple relationship. I think I am fortunate in that I was raised to observe animals and learn from them. I have seen animals do many things modern society / science tells us does not happen. As an example I have watched a rabbit use reason and tools to build a structure to escape its coop. No doubt they are more attuned to nature, alert to changes in the environment than we are. We talk about situational, awareness. Animals situational awareness makes the best us of seem unconscious and will let you know what is going on if you ask. If you follow them when they head for high ground you will live longer


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Everyone in my family always knows when something bad is going to happen. We know when we need to get ready for bad storms, or someone bad is approaching, or even we are interacting with a bad person. I do not see what the animals do as strange they are just picking up on the same things we do.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

SlobberToofTigger said:


> Everyone in my family always knows when something bad is going to happen. We know when we need to get ready for bad storms, or someone bad is approaching, or even we are interacting with a bad person. I do not see what the animals do as strange they are just picking up on the same things we do.


Awsome, you guys are "In Tune". Animals are smarter than most humans. But we can relearn what we were born with. I believe.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

pixieduster said:


> Animals are smarter than most humans. But we can relearn what we were born with. I believe.


I am not sure that is true. A lot of people have lost the ability to listen to themselves and their surroundings. To some extent they are dead to the world around them.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

SlobberToofTigger said:


> I am not sure that is true. A lot of people have lost the ability to listen to themselves and their surroundings. To some extent they are dead to the world around them.


You said it better than I could. : ) that's what I meant. Dead to the world around them.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

pixieduster said:


> Awsome, you guys are "In Tune". Animals are smarter than most humans. But we can relearn what we were born with. I believe.


I wish I were in tune with nature (more then knowing it is going to rain because of an arthritic knee). If there is a way to relearn, I want to know what it is and how to do it.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> I wish I were in tune with nature (more then knowing it is going to rain because of an arthritic knee). If there is a way to relearn, I want to know what it is and how to do it.


Well you could go out into the woods, find a comfortable stump and sit perfectly still for three days and if you get wet, I betcha your intuition will tell you it's raining. Now if it didn't rain and your knee acted up anyway, that's probably you intuition telling you it's time to take some ALIEVE for that knee and your stump sore butt. 

Sorry just couldn't help myself.

Seriously, yep it would be great to be able to reprogram ourselves somehow to be more intune with nature, but other than just spending more time out in the boonies watching and listening to what is going on around you, I don't know how we could do it.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

mdprepper said:


> I wish I were in tune with nature (more then knowing it is going to rain because of an arthritic knee). If there is a way to relearn, I want to know what it is and how to do it.


It is not that hard to do. :wave: Each time you go outside take a few minutes to look around you ... What animals/birds are there, what do they sound like ... what are they doing...

What plants/trees are common, take a good look at them, each and every day. (rain or shine )

It will not be long before you notice a difference ... it may be something little at first but soon you will start to notice how Nature Speaks. :2thumb:

What is that old saying ...take time to smell the roses (you never know what they may tell you. )


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

mdprepper said:


> I wish I were in tune with nature (more then knowing it is going to rain because of an arthritic knee). If there is a way to relearn, I want to know what it is and how to do it.


P.M me. 
It won't effect any previously placed religious or spiritual paths I promise.:flower:


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

All right Magus, I will send you a PM, but if your advice sounds like this



oldvet said:


> Well you could go out into the woods, find a comfortable stump and sit perfectly still for three days and if you get wet, I betcha your intuition will tell you it's raining. Now if it didn't rain and your knee acted up anyway, that's probably you intuition telling you it's time to take some ALIEVE for that knee and your stump sore butt.


we may have to fight :club: :lolsmash: :lolsmash:


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Andi. I will go for a little walk around the neighborhood tomorrow morning and actually look around instead of just hurrying to my destination.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

mdprepper said:


> Thanks Andi. I will go for a little walk around the neighborhood tomorrow morning and actually look around instead of just hurrying to my destination.


No problems ... all you need to do is take a little time to stop, look and listen. 

Mother Nature will do the rest.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

oldvet said:


> but other than just spending more time out in the boonies watching and listening to what is going on around you, I don't know how we could do it.


That's the ticket no instant gratification pill or seminars. It is amazing the number of folks who can not sit still shut up.


mdprepper said:


> Thanks Andi. I will go for a little walk around the neighborhood tomorrow morning and actually look around instead of just hurrying to my destination.


If you the goal is to be more in tune with the ebb and flow of nature you may want to get out of the neighborhood and at least far enough into the bush that you are not hearing cars


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

i would say you can do this even in your very own backyard, it's not where you are, it's how much attention your paying to things, even in the city you can see the clouds and the birds, you can feel how heavy the air is or how light and crisp it is, you can notice if smells travel further some days then others (this is a indication of a low pressure ) how far the sound is traveling that day (high pressure) and various other things, even if your cat is cleaning himself like crazy that day can be an indicator of things on the way.
you get better animal hunting/tracking/viewing on low pressure days as they tend to come out and feed before the incoming storm.

here's a few things for you to check out.

what's the temp? crickets know!
To convert cricket chirps to degrees Fahrenheit, count number of chirps in 14 seconds then add 40 to get temperature.

Example: 30 chirps + 40 = 70° F

To convert cricket chirps to degrees Celsius, count number of chirps in 25 seconds, divide by 3, then add 4 to get temperature.

Example: 48 chirps /(divided by) 3 + 4 = 20° C

how to read the sky accurately, as it's not just the type of clouds it's their position and movement in the sky.

http://www.boatsafe.com/kids/weather1.htm

this is also a good place to read some, go down to the "lore" section and read all of the rhymes 
http://wilstar.com/skywatch.htm

also you can check for humidity
You can also look at the leaves of oak or maple trees. These leaves tend to curl in high humidity, which tends to precede a heavy rain. Pine cone scales remain closed if the humidity is high, but open in dry air. Under humid conditions, wood swells (look out for those sticky doors) and salt clumps (is that shaker working well?)

information on watching the birds and such
http://www.learner.org/jnorth/weather/AbornWeather.html

and the most important of all of this information is know your area , what sort of air currents comes through there and what they tend to do, i know my topography very well and typical weather patterns and where they come from and how they get pushed around the mountains here, in mountaineering sometimes you have to stay at the base of the mountain for a number of days and wait and watch for a break in weather before you can even attempt anything as getting caught in the wrong place with the wrong weather can be very deadly, that's why K2 is the most difficult mountain to climb in the world, not Everest , K2, is because of changing weather conditions and the steepness of it, that mountain has a 30% fatality rate...
i would be lost for the most part in the plains, but i have a very good success rate for judging the weather for my area...



> K2, also known as Godwin Austin, is considered the world's toughest mountain to climb, it is also the world's second highest peak. It is familiarly called "The Savage Mountain" and is arguably the hardest climb in the world. The first ascent was in 1954. It's routes are steeper and more difficult than those to the top of Everest, and the surrounding weather is significantly colder and less predictable than on Everest. Reaching the top of K2 is the equivalent of an Olympic gold in mountaineering!


also, if you don't already, go out and buy a copy of the farmers almanac, it goes 7 years out and has a fairly good success rate and has a wealth of information that is relevant to us.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Slobbertooftiger... I think there is something to listening tou our "gut feelings". My mother told me early in my life to ALWAYS listen to that feeling, and never ignore it.

I will open up her with all seriousness....I am a firm believer in Creation, the Bible, but I firmly believe that when sin entered the world, mankind began a downhill descent from the perfect intelligence and abilities that God created us with. The "world" calls it our "sixth sense" and although I do not believe it is something supernatural, rather natural, it is in us all but our own sin nature mainly gets in the way of these abilities we once had full control over.

I will often get those feelings right before something will happen. Sometimes it is significant, but often it is something not so significant. I have been able to sense when my kids were sick, even before they showed a lot of signs of it. I have had that bad feeling, sometimes it is around people or waking up to have this feeling something isn't right (this happened while someone was trying to break in and they were not making any noise.

You know that feeling of being watched? That creepy feeling about being somewhere, or the feeling you are in danger? I know we have all had these feelings and should listen to them. I know our minds get bogged down with realities and sometimes our own troubles. Always listening to that gut instinct, especially in this day and age, is essential to survival and safety.


----------



## Well_Driller (Jun 3, 2012)

It's not just animals, insects too. We practically grew up in the woods, but I never payed as much attention to the insects as I did animals. Not until I started keeping honey bees. Sometimes I just sit and watch them coming and going from the hives and after a while, you can tell alot of things just by the way they act. They certainly know a storm is coming days before it ever gets here, and even when modern weather instruments say there's nothing, the bees are always right. I've learned to hone in on this too. I can't explain it, but I too can tell there is a storm coming and it's always in tune with the bees. It's a funny thing when it happens, I just know.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

HoppeEL4 said:


> Slobbertooftiger... I think there is something to listening tou our "gut feelings". My mother told me early in my life to ALWAYS listen to that feeling, and never ignore it.


I agree, sometimes you get that gut feeling and you should listen to what it tells you. :2thumb:

On a side note: 
Japanese City May Watch Animal Behavior For Early Signs Of Tsunamis

Read more at http://www.inquisitr.com/247959/japan-animal-tsunami/


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

"The Gift of Fear" by Gavin DeBeckner
He deals with that gut feeling that you can't put a finger on !


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

*Andi said:


> I agree, sometimes you get that gut feeling and you should listen to what it tells you. :2thumb:
> 
> On a side note:
> Japanese City May Watch Animal Behavior For Early Signs Of Tsunamis
> ...


The idea of listening to 'gut feelings' was an integral part to all the martial arts training I've participated in, from okinowa to isreal to manila. Served me well in somalia, I don't know why I didnt listen in kuwait, and I don't know why it short circuits when it comes to women


----------



## Well_Driller (Jun 3, 2012)

When I first started drilling wells, I would get those gut feelings about something not being right. I used to ignore it and every time I did, it got me into trouble. So eventually I started listening to my gut feeling and I haven't had a problem since, but who knows? There would be times where I would get a strong feeling that i'd better stop at the depth I was at, and I did. I still can't help but wonder though if I had went deeper what would have happened.....but then again ruining a well because I went too deep isn't worth it I guess, but that's what makes me good at what I do.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Today is a perfect day to animal watch. Issac will be bearing down on South La today. Yesterday I didn't see the usual black birds fill my yard and I got a little worried. Last night the bugs were out in triple force, then this morning I sat outside for an hour. The birds are hussling around for food, so I am more relaxed. The birds must be so use to me sitting out and drinking my morning coffee that they come pretty close. I don't put bird seed out due to rodents being abundant in the sugar cane fields. I will continue to watch today and keep you posted. : )


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Look forward to your post!


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Alrighty, birds all gone. Got very quiet. Dark clouds and wind picking up. I'm going to take a guess that this storm will not last long. Its obviously not Katrina size, so that's why the birds were still hanging around this morning. Before Katrina the air got reeaallly quiet almost 36 hours before, birds all gone. Today it was maybe 3 hours.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Welp, I take back my words. Seeing a couple doves. Going to be an easy one this time, I'm guessing. : )


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Stay safe ...


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Pixieduster, thanks for posting your observations - this stuff is so interesting. Stay safe, and when you can, let us know what else you notice! :wave:


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

*Andi said:


> Or is it that some no longer need/use their instincts ...
> 
> No longer do most look to the clouds to check the coming weather and why should they, all you have to do is turn on one of the weather folks.
> 
> Try a fun little experiment use folklore to check the coming weather ... It may surprise you.


When I moved up here 3 years ago it was after 2 winter storms and then another one which was big enough to close the roads. A few people were talking about the fog 3 months earlier.
They say 3 morning fogs and 90 days later snow. 
The past couple years I have marked it and so far it has come true.
I will let yall know around the 26 of November if it happens again.

I also know that "gut" felling also works around people.
I was labeled by a gifted Principal I worked for, a barometer. She said in the 12 years I worked for her she knew when to address issues with staff. When I got snappy and moody there was trouble brewing. When I was joking and laughing everything was good. And NO I have never liked being part of gossipy people so most who know me dont talk around me. Where I am now they are learning the same thing, not fully on board yet but starting to listen. The hard part is the 3rd element, the inmates they also add in the pressure reading. Until it gets bad I dont notice it I just "think" its my mood LOL
I can not tell yall how GLAD I am leaving on vacation Friday at midnight....I will be praying for my coworkers while I am gone and would really love prayers for Thurs night and Fri night, things are pretty tense. Excuse my french but bitchmode is in overdrive.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

All birds officially gone since 230pm(central). Rain has just started. Only insects I see are one single mud diver, under my patio. He is going to hide in the lighting fixture.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow this is crazy, what I thought was some flying tree leaves was a fast flying bird. Seems like he was in "oh sh!t" mode. Lol! It does make me feel better about the incoming bands of really bad weather.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

FatTire said:


> I don't know why it short circuits when it comes to women


Women control the little brain


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

central la here. the birds are just going in for the night. its about 8:00PM. what I noticed was that the sprder webs around here were airier than normal and a lot of them.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Heavy rain and wind but still seeing some birds flying through it. Power went out this morning just before dawn. Good timing, better in daylight.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

pixieduster said:


> Heavy rain and wind but still seeing some birds flying through it. Power went out this morning just before dawn. Good timing, better in daylight.


Thanks for checking in!


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

*Andi said:


> Thanks for checking in!


Thanks Andi! : )


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

I gotta say the birds impressed me. They continued to fly in high winds and heavy rain. I do believe if I continue to see the wild life then the storm is weak. If I ever see and hear what I heard before Katrina that its gunna be a big one. It was quiet with no activity for 24 hours before and about a week after.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

So, I thought of this thread yesterday morning; I left my apartment and had to jam on my brakes for squirrel in the road. Turned right, went about twenty yards and had to stop for a groundhog in the road. I no sooner than start to pull away, and about ten feet away, a black snake is crossing the road. My first thought was this thread.

Oddly, they were all heading East. I suppose because the storm is coming from the south-west, moving north-east?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

What are the ants doing?if they're fortifying the mound, look out!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

The key is to slowwww down. Our lives now are go go go and rush rush rush. If you take the time to slow down then you can hear what mother nature is trying to tell you.

I have been telling people for weeks that we are going to get an early snow. Well we got 6 inches on Wednesday. You can feel when rain is coming. I can't explain it except that the air gets cooler rather quickly. I am not always right but I can do better than a weatherman.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I was up at my normal time and sat down to have my coffee with the back door open. Normally, I watch the squirrels and listen to the birds. Yesterday the birds were much louder than normal, today I have not heard one bird and have not seen a squirrel. It is a little spooky.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

The animals have been very quiet today here today. Usually, our neighborhood is overrun with squirrels. Today....not much activity!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

mdprepper said:


> I was up at my normal time and sat down to have my coffee with the back door open. Normally, I watch the squirrels and listen to the birds. Yesterday the birds were much louder than normal, today I have not heard one bird and have not seen a squirrel. It is a little spooky.


Agreed. I noticed the same.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> I was up at my normal time and sat down to have my coffee with the back door open. Normally, I watch the squirrels and listen to the birds. Yesterday the birds were much louder than normal, today I have not heard one bird and have not seen a squirrel. It is a little spooky.


It's funny you said that. I have two cockatiels, and oh my goodness, I wanted to strangle them as soon as I woke up today. Just constantly squawking, even with me in the room. (Cocktails grow attached to their caretaker- you leave the room, they may have a fit because they can't see you.)

They don't usually act like this unless the cat decides to jump on the end table and stare at them. She was no where near them today.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

We humans probably have the warning signal built in too, but we are too busy to pay attention and learn what they mean.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Us smart ones have a warning signal all the rest will be waiting with hands out in front for free stuff.... 
How to prepare against stupidity ????


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

Yesterday afternoon I noticed a profound lack of wildlife. Our area is usually teeming with very naughty squirrels, but I haven't seen any in two days. The nasty blue jay that owns our front yard is also in hiding. All of the birds are in hiding. It's eerie.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Interesting*



AnonyManx said:


> Yesterday afternoon I noticed a profound lack of wildlife. Our area is usually teeming with very naughty squirrels, but I haven't seen any in two days. The nasty blue jay that owns our front yard is also in hiding. All of the birds are in hiding. It's eerie.


What area of the country are you in ?

Are you in the storm path of hurricane Sandy /


----------



## mp5girl (Oct 24, 2012)

I am a huge animal person. Animals have always been a first indicator for pending weather and its kind of a known that if the animals flee, so too should thee.

But you have to consider this: aren't we all 'feeling' something now? I don't mean by the weather. Isn't that why we've come together on sites like this? We're feeling uneasy, unsettled, maybe even anxious. Some of us going for country life and buying property thats far from the city, preparing for hell and high water both figuratively and literally. We know something is up with the world, economically sure and even naturally. 

The real question should be... so your instincts, trust or not to trust!??


----------

